# Problem with IE7 (HijackThis logfile inside)



## 3322 (May 22, 2008)

here is the logfile:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:08:01 PM, on 5/22/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 SP2 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer eConsole\MediaServerService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe
C:\program files\justvoip.com\justvoip\justvoip.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Omar Albaiti\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.etisalat.ae/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 213.42.1.19:8080
O3 - Toolbar: ONSPEED Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-84BA-B830E8D4E122} - C:\PROGRA~1\ONSPEE~1\ONSPEE~1.DLL (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ulcaxwla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ulcaxwla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostSurf Reminder] "C:\Program Files\GhostSurf 2006 Platinum\Privacy Control Center.exe" reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InvisibleBrowsing] C:\Program Files\Invisible Browsing\InvisibleBrowsing.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ac4db6a5] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\xsyqttbv.dll",b
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ulcaxwla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ulcaxwla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [slowmath] C:\DOCUME~1\OMARAL~1\APPLIC~1\CLOSES~1\keep wait.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [JustVoip] "C:\program files\justvoip.com\justvoip\justvoip.exe" -nosplash -minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - Startup: Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\GhostSurf 2005\Scheduler daemon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &تصدير إلى Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links using BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all videos using BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download link using &BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web traffic protection statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Omar Albaiti\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://pcpitstop.com/INTERNET/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.0_04) - 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0004-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.0_04) - 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1_06) - 
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WI1F86~1\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WI1F86~1\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Acer Media Server - Acer Inc. - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer eConsole\MediaServerService.exe
O23 - Service: WLAN Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ares Chatroom server (AresChatServer) - Ares Development Group - C:\Program Files\Ares\chatServer.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Print Spooler Service (eaoevl6wy) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ulcaxwla.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: USBest Service Zero (UTSCSI) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UTSCSI.EXE


HELP PLEASE ASAP!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If you think your computer is infected, please follow *these instructions* (5 pages), then post the requested logs and a full description of your problem in a new thread *here*.

The security forum is extremely busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

